# Up To 980 Members!



## NDJollyMon

We are over 900 strong, and growing!

Welcome all new members!









This is a friendly place to share info. There is a lot of info on the site, and people standing by to answer your questions.

Old members...keep up the good work!


----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo! 800! Wow who would have thought.


----------



## BigBadBrain

We've added 15 members in less than three days.

If we keep this up, we'll be at 1000 in 37 days.

Logged on today and there were 13 users and 13 guests so there are still a lot of folks out there watching but not yet signing in (certainly OK - that's what I did until I made up my mind) but I'm pretty sure that's the highest I've seen.

We are approaching 25000 posts too.

Should we throw a virtual party for the 100th member? A free subscrip[tion to the forum as the main prize?









I can no longer keep up on all the posts - just can't spend the time reading them all and still contribute too.

whoduthunkit?

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Yep...I still recall the day we hit 100 members. Sure was quieter then! Not a day goes by that Outbackers.com is not on my screen.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon

The 1,000th member is...

simply late to this fun party!

BBB....just no stamina left in you!


----------



## BigBadBrain

3 more members this morning. 19 members and 8 guests online at 1:30pm!

Jolly, just think how far behind I'll get on that first camping trip! I gotta get wireless! Hmmm, that might also allow me to do mods on the road!

Ouch!
Gotta watch for DW reading over my shoulder. That's gonna bruise.

BBB


----------



## Thor

I like the 1000th member virtual party idea:lol:









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

25002 posts, 16 new members in the last three days. Springtime may not be here but the forum is heating up!


----------



## Thor

Vern

Do you have the stats when members sign up? Maybe by the month. If you have the stats and forward them to me, I will convert them into a graph. I think BBB is right, the growth has been increasing at a fantastic rate.









Thor


----------



## vern38

Here are the February daily stats so far. You know it just gives me the warm fuzzes thinking how well were doing so far.









February 26th - 2005 3 
February 25th - 2005 6 
February 24th - 2005 4 
February 23rd - 2005 5 
February 22nd - 2005 5 
February 21st - 2005 5 
February 20th - 2005 5 
February 19th - 2005 12 
February 17th - 2005 5 
February 15th - 2005 1 
February 14th - 2005 5 
February 13th - 2005 1 
February 12th - 2005 2 
February 11th - 2005 1 
February 10th - 2005 2 
February 9th - 2005 4 
February 8th - 2005 3 
February 7th - 2005 2 
February 5th - 2005 1 
February 4th - 2005 2 
February 3rd - 2005 1 
February 2nd - 2005 4 
February 1st - 2005 5 
*Total 84 *

Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain

I missed the last couple of days Vern, did we get to 100 in February?


----------



## BigBadBrain

8 more members and we will have 900. Feb 20 we passed 800.

Averaging ~4 per day.

Almost to 28,000 posts too.

Welcome to all the new folks! Glad to have all of the Outbacker interest. Make sure you drop by the poll section and tell us which model you have! Also, be sure to list your location if you're interested in a local Outbacker rally.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon

BBB...calm down....you're going to pop a vein!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We gotta do something special for member 1000. Kind of like the grocery store commercials where someone walks up to check out and suddenly confetti falls from the ceiling, lights blink, horns blare, and the PA announcer says, "Congratulations! You're the 1 millionth shopper!"

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you do something special we ll all be sitting ready to make our wife join under her own name!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jolly,
I'm trying to work up a frenzy! A little frothing at the mouth and jumping up and down might earn me a date with Captain Morgan and a good cigar (a theme in my posts and emails lately).

It's agreed then, we'll all raise a toast of our favorite spirits and smoke a good cigar (if you like that sort of thing - certainly I don't) when the 100th member joins!

BBB

Oh, wait, did you mean do something FOR the 1000th member? Why would we do that?


----------



## mswalt

BBB,

Don't pop a vein...............pop a top! Shwoooooooooosh!

Now, relax!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon

BBB...
I've sailed with THE CAPTAIN before! I may have been smoking a foreign cigar as well!

Cheers!


----------



## BigBadBrain

The Captain is the only one I sail with! Sometimes all the way to CUBA







if I'm taking a trip to Canada!

If ya know what I mean.









Some things are meant for each other.

BBB

PS - Of course I ALWAYS leave Cuba where I got it!


----------



## Not Yet

B3 -

You have 23 posts today alone






























You are about 120 behind Thor in the top ten list. Better keep up the good work. BTW ignore the posting video, it won't help you in achieving you overall goal.









J-


----------



## BigBadBrain

Not yet,
22 posts now - I deleted one. Need to learn when to shut up.

We are now at 898 members - could break 900 today!

BBB

Whoops, I guess with this one I'm back up to 23.


----------



## tdvffjohn

some times post numbers confuse me I carried previous days over once and as day went on my total was going down. Does not matter about the count tho. 
As Steve Martin said in one of his movies I m Somebody Now! I made member the other day


----------



## BigBadBrain

900 Members

Congratulations OutbackDave you are the 900th member!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Look what you started and Thanks Vern!


----------



## vern38

Wow, never thought it would take off like this







Anyway sorry I haven't been around on the board. My house is a total mess right now during this remodel. The wife and I just want to get this mess over with. I'll try and get in here if the contractor doesn't want to work this weekend. Now where did I put that hammer?









Later,

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hi Vern!

Please see thread:
This OUTBACK-Home Improvements!

I'll edit the title to 900!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ok...only 20 members to go before we reach the 1,000 mark!

That poor 1,000th member isn't going to know what hit 'em!
"These people are nuts!"

I think an internet party is going to be in order. Whatcha think????


----------



## summergames84

Of course, a party will be in order for #1000!


----------



## CamperAndy

What I should do is register again with a different name to get the 982 number That is the hull number of the ship that I spent 5 years of my life, back in the late 70's/ early 80's


----------



## NDJollyMon

No re-registering by MEMBERS to be the 1,000th!

We have ways of tracing it down to see! No cheating!

The party will be held in honor of the REAL 1,000th member only!


----------



## BigBadBrain

So, Jolly, what does the 1000th member get as a prize? An Outbackers cap?

My dotter is thinking about registering - would that count as re-registering? She was thinking about trying to petition for a kids forum to help maintian some of the friendships started at the Spring Rally. I don't know what people might think of the idea of a bunch of kids on the forum - I'd rather it was separate to tell the truth. I'm also not sure how the moderaters would like going through all the kid-posts to keep it in order.

Maybe I'll suggest an email exchange as an option.

Anyway, she was thinking of registering as a new member and so was my DW. Their interest is primarily related to rally events.

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

OK Brian, I'll ask...

Why do you spell daughter like dotter?

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain

It was one of the cute things she did when she was learning to write. She gave me a card (which I still have as a treasure) that said: "Im reelly gld to be ur dotter Dad."

A classic that stuck.

Man, we only have another year and a half with her at home - they grow up too quickly.

BBB


----------



## Sidewinder

Hey Brain,

I don't mean to hi-jack this thread, but I saw your post explaining the whole "dotter" thing and had to smile. As I type this I look to my right on the wall adjacent to my desk and there is a BEAUTIFUL picture that my 6-1/2 year old daughter, Sydney, made for me a few days ago. It reads *"I Love you DaD because you'r Speshel"* Man I love that little girl......I'll be glad when the little one, Casey, learns to write, too. She's only 3-1/2, but they both love thier dad.....We are blessed!!!

BTW, thanks again for the icecream you supplied for the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally.....I helped Jason and Karen serve it up!

Ben


----------



## BigBadBrain

No problem on the ice cream - it was fun thinking about participating in some small way in a rally across the country.

Know what you mean about your daughters - they are what it is all about! Who knew?

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn

Playing Mr mom to 2 girls 5 and 7, I cannot remember all the things they do, but I try. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ahhhh soon enough they'll grow, turn on you, move out, and temporarily think your a big JERK! We're still in the "temp" phase.

It's tough to be looked up to all those years, and then take the big fall.
We try to remember the good ol days!

Enjoy them! Life is too short.

PS...1,000th member gift? Hmmmmm. Maybe you're onto something.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Been there, done that a little. my boys are 22 and 20 from my first marraige.

The 1000 member buys us a gift , good idea.


----------



## Thor

Weel we are now 983 strong







17 more to go.

I like the hat idea. With 999 member each pitching in $.03 ... this should cover the cost of the hat. Ok who wants to handle the paypal accounting?









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

986 and counting


----------



## NDJollyMon

Remember...no cheating! I'm going to check!


----------



## Thor

Member 999. Almost there









Thor


----------



## Sexy Momma

I'm here everyone! Member #999


----------



## Thor

Just checked at 9:58am est - We have our 1000's member

Congrats to everyone














action sunny









Thor


----------

